# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ

## jtb

Έχω κάποιες ασκήσεις στο μάθημα Εισαγωγή στην Ηλεκτρονική.
Αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι δεν γνωρίζω και πολλά από το αντικείμενο.
Αν κάποιος έχει γνώσεις και ελεύθερο χρόνο  τότε τον παρακαλώ να μου δώσει τα "φώτα" του. Αν μπορεί να τις λύσει, αν όχι να δώσει τουλάχιστον μια κατεύθυνση.

----------


## The Professor

Στο τει της αθηνας σπουδαζεις ?

----------


## briko

Μήπως θα πρέπει να δώσουμε και τις εξετάσεις εμείς για να περάσεις εσύ τα μαθήματα  και να μην κουράσεις το μυαλό σου

----------


## jtb

> Μήπως θα πρέπει να δώσουμε και τις εξετάσεις εμείς για να περάσεις εσύ τα μαθήματα  και να μην κουράσεις το μυαλό σου




Κατευθείαν άρχισες τις κακίες χωρίς να ξέρεις ποιος είμαι, τι γνώσεις έχω και γενικά χωρίς να ξέρεις πως έχει η κατάσταση.

Αυτό που ζητάω είναι κάποιος να μου βοηθήσει να λύσω αυτά τα θέματα. Είναι θέματα εξεταστικής που της προηγουμένης εβδομάδας. Δεν ζητάω απαντήσεις αυτό που ζητάω από κάποιον να μου προτείνει ή κάποιο βιβλίο ή site ή να πει 2 λόγια πάνω σε αυτές τις ασκήσεις.

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχουμε πάρει βιβλία ακόμα από την σχολή, με αποτέλεσμα να δώσουμε χωρίς να ξέρουμε κάτι.
Και με έναν καθηγητή που δεν ασχολείται με μικρά εξάμηνα αλλά μόνο πτυχιακές, οπότε αυτό το εξάμηνο δεν κάναμε ούτε ένα μάθημα με αυτόν. Κυνηγάμε τον καθηγητή να μας κάνει μάθημα έλεος.

----------


## tasos987

Αν κάποιος έχει γνώσεις και ελεύθερο χρόνο τότε τον παρακαλώ να μου δώσει τα "φώτα" του. Αν μπορεί να τις λύσει, αν όχι να δώσει τουλάχιστον μια κατεύθυνση.

Αυτό που ζητάω είναι κάποιος να μου βοηθήσει να λύσω αυτά τα θέματα. Είναι θέματα εξεταστικής που της προηγουμένης εβδομάδας. Δεν ζητάω απαντήσεις αυτό που ζητάω από κάποιον να μου προτείνει ή κάποιο βιβλίο ή site ή να πει 2 λόγια πάνω σε αυτές τις ασκήσεις.

 :Confused1: 

Οταν τελικα αποφασισεις τι ειναι αυτο που ζητας διευκρινησε το και σε εμας για να δουμε πως μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε :Wink:

----------


## Mousakias

Α ρε xxxxx. Α ρε xxxxx. Μιά μέρα θα το πάρω το κωλόχαρτο

----------

tsounami (30-06-11)

----------


## jtb

> Οταν τελικα αποφασισεις τι ειναι αυτο που ζητας διευκρινησε το και σε εμας για να δουμε πως μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε



Παιδιά αν δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να βοηθήσει να λύσω τα θέματα, τότε τουλάχιστον να δώσετε μια κατεύθυνση για που ψάξω για κάποιο καλό βιβλίο που έχει τα βασικά για κυκλώματά, διόδους, zener κλπ.
Κάθε πληροφορία δεκτή.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jtb

> Α ρε xxxxx. Α ρε xxxxx. Μιά μέρα θα το πάρω το κωλόχαρτο



Γεια σου συνάδελφε.


Ρωτήστε και τον συνάδελφο να σας πει για τον xxxxx ...........

----------


## briko

> Κατευθείαν άρχισες τις κακίες χωρίς να ξέρεις ποιος είμαι, τι γνώσεις έχω και γενικά χωρίς να ξέρεις πως έχει η κατάσταση.







> Αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι δεν γνωρίζω και πολλά από το αντικείμενο.








> Αυτό που ζητάω είναι κάποιος να μου βοηθήσει να λύσω αυτά τα θέματα. Είναι θέματα εξεταστικής που της προηγουμένης εβδομάδας. Δεν ζητάω απαντήσεις αυτό που ζητάω από κάποιον να μου προτείνει ή κάποιο βιβλίο ή site ή να πει 2 λόγια πάνω σε αυτές τις ασκήσεις.







> Αν μπορεί να τις λύσει,





Απ’ ότι γνωρίζω όσο χαζός μπορεί να είναι όσο και να μην ασχολείτο με μικρά εξάμηνα από ιδία εμπειρία ξέρω ότι παραδίδει μαθήματα κατά την διάρκεια του εξαμήνου .
Εάν παρακολουθούσες τα μαθήματα αυτά και δεν απουσίαζες για διαφόρους λογούς μπορείς να έχεις αξιόλογες σημειώσεις ώστε να μην χρειάζεσαι καν το βιβλίο
Όπως συμβαίνει σε κάθε σχολή εδώ και πολλά χρόνια το πρόβλημα αυτό υπάρχει και θα υπάρχει

----------


## jtb

> από ιδία εμπειρία ξέρω ότι παραδίδει μαθήματα κατά την διάρκεια του εξαμήνου.



δλδ εσύ από που ξέρεις αν κάνει ή όχι μάθημα αυτός.
Τον ξέρεις προσωπικά?
Επειδή δεν τον ξέρεις, να σου πω ότι τον είχα στα 2 μαθήματα και δεν έγινε ούτε ένα μάθημα. Την μια λείπει στο εξωτερικό, την άλλη έχει πτυχιακή, την παραλλη σου λέει εγώ ήρθα εσείς που ήσασταν, ενώ τον περιμένουμε κάθε φορά μίση και μετά φεύγουμε. Ούτε καν έρχεται στις εξεταστικές να δώσει θέματα.

ΥΓ. Αν δεν θες να βοηθήσεις κλείσε την σελίδα και μην ασχολείσαι μαζί μου.

----------


## SV1EDG

Γιάννη δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω απόλυτα αλλά θα προσπαθήσω μιας έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια από την τελευταία φορά που ασχολήθηκα με τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα.Για το πρώτο και το τελευταίο θέμα θα προσπαθήσω να σου πω αύριο που θα το έχω ψάξει.Για το δεύτερο μάλλον θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις Datasheet από σταθεροποιητές της national.Υπάρχουν κυκλωματάκια με ζενερ στο πιν γείωσεις που μπορούν να αυξήσουν την τάση εξόδου του σταθεροποιητή.Μέσα εκεί θα βρεις και υπολογισμούς ρευμάτων και τάσεων.Για το τρίτο θέμα,νομίζω ότι αν εφαρμόσεις νόμους βρόγχων,κίρκοφ και ομ αφού ξέρεις την τάση των διόδων θα υπολογίσεις και τα ρεύματα.Πιστεύω να σε βοήθησα έστω και λίγο.

Μάριος

----------


## jtb

> Γιάννη δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω απόλυτα αλλά θα προσπαθήσω μιας έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια από την τελευταία φορά που ασχολήθηκα με τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα.Για το πρώτο και το τελευταίο θέμα θα προσπαθήσω να σου πω αύριο που θα το έχω ψάξει.Για το δεύτερο μάλλον θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις Datasheet από σταθεροποιητές της national.Υπάρχουν κυκλωματάκια με ζενερ στο πιν γείωσεις που μπορούν να αυξήσουν την τάση εξόδου του σταθεροποιητή.Μέσα εκεί θα βρεις και υπολογισμούς ρευμάτων και τάσεων.Για το τρίτο θέμα,νομίζω ότι αν εφαρμόσεις νόμους βρόγχων,κίρκοφ και ομ αφού ξέρεις την τάση των διόδων θα υπολογίσεις και τα ρεύματα.Πιστεύω να σε βοήθησα έστω και λίγο.
> 
> Μάριος



Σ'ευχαριστω φίλε Μάριε.
Βρεθηκε ενας καλος ανθρωπος και εδωσε πληροφοριες για τι και που να ψαξω.

----------


## Mousakias

> Γεια σου συνάδελφε.
> 
> 
> Ρωτήστε και τον συνάδελφο να σας πει για τον Καρρα ...........



Γειά και σε σένα. Δεν ξέρουν τι περνάμε με αυτόν τον καθηγητή. Είμαστε από τα χειρότερα ΤΕΙ. Κι εγώ το χρωστάω. Όλοι μας σχεδόν. Το θέμα 3 το λύνω αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να στο πω να το καταλάβεις. Αλλά και πάλι δεν θα είμαι 100 % σίγουρος για το άν είναι σωστό. Πάρε το βιβλίο και λύσε τα παραδείγματα του 3 κεφαλαίου που είναι ήδη λυμμένα. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να σου πώ. Κι εγώ στην ίδια μοίρα είμαι..

----------


## jtb

Συνάδελφε πρέπει να γίνει κάτι με αυτόν τον xxxxx. 
Δεν είναι κατάσταση αυτή να τον κυνηγάμε να μας κάνει μάθημα.
Και από ότι ξέρω από παλιούς αυτό συμβαίνει εδώ και πολλά εξάμηνα.
Αλλά αν του πας κόντρα μετά αυτός θα σε βάλει στην "black list" και μετά πάει πατριώτη το χάσαμε το πτυχίο.
Δεν θα το πάρουμε ποτέ.

----------


## moutoulos

Έσβησα (μάλλον άλλαξα σε xxxxx) το όνομα του καθηγητή απο το ΤΕΙ, 
σε όσα πόστ ήταν απαραίτητο να γίνει.

Παρακαλώ *όχι ονόματα*.

----------


## staaronis3

Κοίτα τα βιβλία Γενικά Ηλεκτρονικά (Α τάξη 1ου κύκλου), Κυκλώματα συνεχούς και εναλασωμένου ρεύματος (Α τάξη 1ου κύκλου),  Αναλογικά Ηλεκτρονικά (Β τάξη 1ου κύκλου), του ΤΕΕ που πλέων τα κάνουν στην Β και Γ τάξη του ΕΠΑ.Λ. Σαν βιβλία απ ότι λένε οι καθηγητές μας είναι πολύ καλά με πολύ καλή βιβλιογραφία και αυτά που ψάχνεις θα τα βρεις στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος τους.

----------


## jtb

> Κοίτα τα βιβλία Γενικά Ηλεκτρονικά (Α τάξη 1ου κύκλου), Κυκλώματα συνεχούς και εναλασωμένου ρεύματος (Α τάξη 1ου κύκλου),  Αναλογικά Ηλεκτρονικά (Β τάξη 1ου κύκλου), του ΤΕΕ που πλέων τα κάνουν στην Β και Γ τάξη του ΕΠΑ.Λ. Σαν βιβλία απ ότι λένε οι καθηγητές μας είναι πολύ καλά με πολύ καλή βιβλιογραφία και αυτά που ψάχνεις θα τα βρεις στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος τους.




Ok, thanks θα ψαξω να βρω κανενα e-book.

----------


## pointer

Για ποια ΤΕΙ μιλάμε?Εγώ ξέρω τον καθηγητή εδώ στην Θεσσαλονίκη και πραγματικά ο άνθρωπος είναι όλα τα λεφτά και απο θέμα γνώσεων και ως άνθρωπος.

----------


## Mousakias

> Για ποια ΤΕΙ μιλάμε?Εγώ ξέρω τον καθηγητή εδώ στην Θεσσαλονίκη και πραγματικά ο άνθρωπος είναι όλα τα λεφτά και απο θέμα γνώσεων και ως άνθρωπος.



Χαλκίδα Αυτοματισμός

----------


## staaronis3

> Ok, thanks θα ψαξω να βρω κανενα e-book.



Κάποια υπήρχαν από το υπουργείο, δεν ξέρω αν τα έχουν ακόμα.

----------


## jtb

Οκ, τα βρηκα και τα τρια.
Οποιος ενδιαφερεται μπορει να τα κατεβασει απο εδω.
http://rapidshare.com/files/194850192/Hlektronika.rar

----------

